# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  فتاوي مهمة للسيد علي السيستاني

## نادِ عليًا

السؤال:ما حكم التدخين خاصة وقد ثبت مضارها ؟

الجواب:إذا علم المكلف ان التدخين يضره ضرراً بليغاً ولو في المستقبل أو احتمل ذلك إحتمالاً موجباً للخوف العقلائي حرم عليه التدخين . 



السؤال:هل یجوز التدخین دون الاستئذان من الوالدین أوهل یجوز أن أدخّن من دون علمهم، مع العلم قد تسبب الحزن للوالدین او من الممکن ان تغضبهم ؟

الجواب:تحرم اذیتهم فی مثل ذلك ونظائره. 



السؤال:هل يجوز التدخين للمبتدئ ؟ 

الجواب:إذا كان يحتمل ترتب ضرر بليغ بحيث يوجب الخوف عند العقلاء فلا يجوز . 



السؤال:على من تقع مسؤلية التربية من ناحية المسائل الشرعية وغيره من الامور الحياتية في الشرع على الام او الاب؟او على الاثنان معاً واذا الوالدان منفصلين على من تقع المسؤلية ؟

الجواب:هذا من شؤون الحضانة وهي مشتركة بينهما الى ان يبلغ الولد سنتين ثم تختص بالاب سواء انفصلا ام لم ينفصلا 


السؤال:هل يجوز ضرب الأولاد ؟

الجواب:اذا توقف التاديب علی اعمال القوة والضرب جاز والاحوط لزوما ان لایتجاوز في ذلك ثلاث جلدات وان يكون برفق بحيث لايوجب ذلك احمرار البدن اواسوداده وفي جوازه بالنسبة للبالغین اشکال فالاحوط لزوما ترکه 



السؤال:بعض البرامج الدينية تقوم بتوزيع جوائز تشجيعية مثلاً على المؤمنين ، من جهة اُخرى بتبرع بعض المؤمنين بمبالغ لدعم البرنامج .سؤال هو : بعد انتهاء البرامج قد يتبقي مقداراً من الجوائز أو الأموال فكيف نتصرف فيها ؟ 

هل يجوز للقائمين على البرنامج الأخذ من هذه الأموال والجوائز مقابل الأموال والجوائز مقابل الأموال التي صرفوها على البرنامج ؟ 



الجواب:لا يجوز وإنما يجوز صرفها فيما تبرع له ولو في وقت آخر أو مكان آخر . 



السؤال:اذا فزت بالجائزة الكبرى من البنك في السحب بمبلغ 25000الف ريال عماني فكيف استفيد من هذا المبلغ علما بان الربا حرام و مذكور في القرآن الكريم و هل هناك طريقة اعملها قبل استخدام هذا المبلغ و سمعت بعضهم يخمس المبلغ قبل الاستخدام و كيف يخمسها و المبلغ من الربا؟

الجواب:اذا لم تشترط الفائدة حين الايداع فيجوز لك تملكها بشرط ان تتصدق بنصفها على الفقراء المتدينين کذاك اذا كان البنك حكوميا او مشتركا و إلا ٌ جاز التصرف فيه جميعه و الربا إنمٌا ياتي اذا اشترطت الفائدة حين الايداع بان كان الايداع منوطا بدفعهم الفائدة. 



السؤال:ما رأيكم في فتح حساب في إحدى البنوك و يدخل بعد فتح الحساب في سحوبات فيها جوائز نقدية يقدمها البنك نفسه ؟ 



الجواب:يجوز و لكن الجائزة في البنوك الحكومية لايملكها إلا إذا تصدق بنصفها على الفقير المتدين . 



السؤال:ما حكم الاشتراك في المسابقات التلفونية التي تظهر في التلفاز و اخذ الجائزة منها ؟ 

الجواب:لامانع منه . 



السؤال:هل يجوز شراء تذاكر سحب على السيارات من السوق الحرة في المطارات ؟

الجواب:يجوز اذا کان يشتري سيارة یقطع بانهم یعطونه ایاها والاکان من قبیل القمار. 



السؤال:يوجد عندنا مسابقات تجري عن طريق الهاتف وتقدم عليها جوائز كبيرة ( مليون دولار مثلاً ) علماً بأن تكلفة المكالمة أكثر من المكالمة العادية ، والشركة تربح من خلال تكلفة المكالمات فهل يجوز الاشتراك في هذه الأنواع من المسابقات ؟

الجواب:يجوز . 



السؤال:ما حكم حلق اللحية (أي حلق العارضين و ترك الذقن) ؟

الجواب:لا يجوز على الاحوط وجوباً . 



السؤال:هل يجوز للرجل استخدام الخيط (الحفاف) في المواضع المعتاد حلقها للرجال ؟ 

الجواب:يجوز الا اذا حصل التشبه بالنساء او استلزم حلق اللحية. 






السؤال:تعرض في التلفاز مسلسلات الاجتماعية تحكي القضايا الإجتماغية في المجتمع الغربي إلا انها تحتوي على الافكار الفاسدة من قبيل الحث على الاختلاط بين الجنسين وانتشار الزنا والسحاق لدرجة ان هذه المسلسلات اصبحت تؤثر على بعض المؤمنين ، فما هو حكم مشاهدتها لمن لا يأمن على نفسه من التأثر بها وهل يختلف الحال لو كان يشاهدها لينتقدها ويستعرض سلبياتها وينصح الناس بتركها ؟

الجواب:لا يجوز النظر بشهوة او مع ترتب المفسدة ولا يجوز النظر الى الافلام الخلاعية بدون شهوة ايضاً على الاحوط . 


السؤال:هل يجوز مشاهدة الأفلام المثيرة وهي لا تؤثر على السلوك الخارجي لدي وانما من دواعي الفضول والاستطلاع والتقصي ؟

الجواب:لا يجوز النظر بشهوة ولا يجوز بدونها أيضاً على الأحوط وجوباً . 



السؤال:هل مشاهدة الأفلام الإباحية حرام و هل يجب عليها كفارة ؟ 

الجواب:إذا كان عن شهوة فهو حرام و كذا إذا لم يكن بشهوة على الاحوط وجوباً و لكن لاكفارة فيه . 



السؤال:هل يجوز النظر الى الافلام الجنسية و المثيرة ؟ 

الجواب:لايجوز النظر الى الافلام الجنسية مع حصول الشهوة بل لايجوز حتى بدون حصولها على الاحوط وجوبا . 


السؤال:هل يجوز للزوج والزوجة مشاهدة الأفلام الخلاعية ؟ 

الجواب:يحرم النظر إليها بشهوة بل الأحوط وجوبا تجنب النظر إليها بدون شهوة أيضاً . 



السؤال:هل يجوز للشاب المسلم مشاهدة الأفلام الخلاعية في الإنترنيت أو الفيديو بدون قصد ( الشهوة ) ؟ 

الجواب:لا يجوز مع الشهوة بل بدونها على الأحوط وجوباً . 



السؤال:هل تجوز متابعة الأفلام الأجنبية والهندية أم لا ؟ 

الجواب:يجوز إذا لم تكن متضمنة للمشاهد المثيرة والخلاعية وإلا فلا يجوز مشاهدتها بشهوة ، بل الأحوط وجوباً تجنب مشاهدتها من دون شهوة . 


السؤال:هل يجوز التلهي بمشاهدة فلم ممتع ، ثم يحين وقت الصلاة ، ويستمر المسلم بمشاهدة الفلم ، حتى إذا انتهى العرض، ذهب لأداء صلاته ولو قبل انتهاء الوقت المحدد للصلاة بفترة قصيرة؟ 

الجواب:لا ينبغي للمسلم تأخير الصلاة عن وقت فضيلتها إلا لعذر ، وليس منه ما ذكر . 


السؤال:ما هو حكم النظر الى الافلام المبتذلة مع عدم ترتب أي ضرر أو مفسده كقلة للعبادة أو ما شابهها من الكبائر ؟ 

الجواب:يحرّم النظر بشهوة أو خوف الوقوع في الحرام بل و بغير ذلك ايضا على الاحوط وجوبا . 


السؤال:هل يجوز مشاهدة المصارعة الامريكية الحرة ؟ 

الجواب:لامانع منه في حد نفسه . 







السؤال:ما هو حكم الذبح بالمكائن الحديثة وهل يكفي في التذكية ؟

الجواب:إذا كان المسؤول عن تشغيل الجهاز مسلماً ويكرر التسمية ما دام الجهاز مشتغلاً بالذبح كفى في التذكية .

السؤال:هل يجب عليّ السؤال إن الدجاج او اللحم مذبوح بالطريق الإسلامية أو لا إذا قدمه لي شخص مسلم وكنت على شك من طريقة ذبحه او شخص غير مسلم أو إذا ذهبت إلى مطعم ؟

الجواب:لا يجب إذا قدمه مسلم .


السؤال: ماهي الكيفية التي يجب أن تستعمل بها مع سامع الغناء المعتقد بعدم حرمتها؟

الجواب: ارشاده الی الحكم الشرعي. 


السؤال:في هذا الزمان لا أحد يتقبّل النهي عن المنكر، و كلـّما قمنا به ينتهي الامر إلى مشادة كلامية وقد تصل للخصومة فما الحكم؟

الجواب:إذا إحتملت الضرر فلا يجب النهي وإذا علمت عدم التأثير فلا يجب أيضا ً ولكن الأحوط حينئذ ٍ إظهار التنفـّر. 


السؤال:کوني طالبة في الابتدائیة وعمري 12 عاماً صدیقاتي یسمعون اغاني دائماً و انا الوحیدة بینهم التي لا اسمع اغاني و کل ما نصحتهم یتهربون فهل من واجبي ان انصحهم دائماً حتی أن یترکوا هذه العادة السیئة ؟

الجواب:اذا لم یؤثر النهي عن المنکر فالأحوط وجوبا إبراز الأستیاء من ذلك . 


السؤال:امرأتي تصلي و لكنها تسرع في الصلاة و لاتحافظ على الصلاة في اوقاتها هل يجوز لي أن اضربها ? 

الجواب:عليك الوعظ و الأمر بالمعروف و لايجوز الضرب . 


السؤال:هل يعاقب الذي يری الغلط ولا يوقفه؟

الجواب:اذا كان الغلط منكراً شرعاً فيجب النهي عن المنكر ان احتمل التأثير والاحوط وجوباً اظهار الاستياء منه ان لم يحتمل التأثير. 


السؤال:أنا متزوجة و بعد فترة اكتشفت بأنّ زوجی لا یصلّي .. و كلمته في هذا الموضوع فضربني .. فهل یجوز الاستمرار معه و ما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة؟

الجواب:علیك أمره بالمعروف إن احتملت التأثیر و إلاّ فالأحوط وجوباً أن تبرزي استیائك من تركه للواجب و لا شيء علیك غیر هذا . 


السؤال:ما هي عقوبة تارك الصلاة ؟ 

الجواب:فاعل للكبيرة ، وعذابه استحقاق الخلود في النار إلا أن يتندم على فعله ويستغفر ربه او تدرکه الشفاعة. 


السؤال:ماحكم تارك الصلاة ؟ 

الجواب:تارك لواجب إلهي يُدان به في الدنيا وفي الآخرة وتبقى ذمته مشغولة بها حتى يقضي . 


السؤال:ما هو حكم تارك الصلاة و ما هي كفارتها و كيف يتم قضاءها ؟ 

الجواب: يستغفر ربه و يقضي الصلوات التي فاتته و لا ترتيب فيه . 


السؤال:هل يجوز الدخول إلى المرافق وفي يدي خاتم مكتوب عليه أسماء الأئمة (عليهم السلام)؟

الجواب:مكروه مع عدم انطباق الهتك والتنجيس . 


السؤال:أود أن أعرف كيف يمكننا أن نتأكد من نوع الحجر الذي نلبسه ( الخاتم ) وأعني بذلك كيف يمكننا معرفة النوعية الجيدة ؟ أم لا بأس بجميع الأحجار ؟

الجواب:وردت روايات كثيرة في الحث على لبس العقيق وأنه مبارك ويقضى للابسه بالحسنى وأنه تُقضى حوائجه ولا يفتقر . 


السؤال:هل يجوز لي الدخول إلى الحمام وفي يدي خاتم عقيق عليه آيات قرآنية ، أو اسم الجلالة أو أحد أسماء أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) ؟ 

الجواب:يكره ذلك ولا تستنجي باليد التي فيها الخاتم إن انطبق عليه عنوان الهتك أو استلزم التنجيس . 


السؤال:هل يجوز للرجل التختم بخاتم مصنوع من البلاتين وبداخلها قطعة ألماس ( مطعم بالألماس ) ؟

الجواب:يجوز . 

السؤال:هل التأمين على الحياة حلال أو حرام ؟

الجواب:حلال، إلا أذ أشتملت على اشتراط ردّ الاصل مع الزيادة. 


السؤال:ما رأي سماحتكم لصناعة التماثيل المجسمة ؟

الجواب:يجوز شرائها و اقتنائها و لايجوز صناعتها إذا كانت لذوات الارواح – على الاحوط - .



السؤال:أنا اعاني من الوسواس القهري ولا أعرف ماذا أفعل . . ما هو الحل ؟

الجواب:الحل حسب الروايات هو عدم الاعتناء بالشك والبناء على ما فيه الصحة والطهارة وان الوسوسة استجابة لاغواء الشيطان ووساوسه فلا تعوّد الخبيث منك وإلا فلا تلومن إلا نفسك . 


السؤال:كيف اتخلص من وسوسة الشيطان ؟ 

الجواب:بالاستعاذة بالله منه . 


السؤال:عندما اصلي في اغلب الاحيان يشرد ذهني عن الصلاة ولا اعرف في اي ركعة هل يجوز لي ان أقطع الصلاة و اعيدها من جديد؟

الجواب:يجوز. 


السؤال:عند ولادة مولود جديد يأتي الأهل بمبلغ من المال كهدية بهذه المناسبة ، فهل يجوز للوالدين التصرف فيه ولو على شؤونهما الخاصة ؟

الجواب:إذا كان للولد جاز للأب الصرف إقتراضاً ثم إعادته للولد أو صرف ما يعادله عليه تدريجاً بعد ذلك . 


السؤال:هل في الهدية خمس إذا طاف عليها الحول من دون إستخدام .

الجواب:نعم يجب .


السؤال:قدمت لي هدايا من اشخاص اعرفهمم وبعد فترة تبين لي أن هؤلاء الاشخاص على ما سمعت لديهم انحرافات متعددة وقد ترددت في استخدام هذه الهدايا فقررت بيعها والتصرف بثمنها لاحد المساجد او الاشخاص المحتاجين لكن لدي شك في ان لا يقبل مثل هذا العمل بسبب عدم طيب اصل المال المأخوذة منه الهدايا فهل يجوز لي بيعها والتصرف بثمنها بدون اي اشكال شرعي او اثار وضعية ؟

الجواب:تلك الهدايا حلال لك ويجوز لك اي تصرف فيها .


السؤال:عندما یكون الشاب جنباً ویلبس ملابس فهل تكون نجسة و یصافح الآخرین ویده مبلوله فهل یتنجس الشخص ؟ 

الجواب:لا تتنجّس فبدنه طاهرو إن وجب علیه الغسل . 


السؤال:ما حكم السائل الذی یخرج من المرأة أثناء الجماع و بعد الانتهاء منه و اذا كان نجساً فما حكم لمس السریر بعد جفاف هذا السائل؟

الجواب:ما یخرج من المرأة عند تهیجها و ذروة الشهوة من الرطوبات الكثیرة هو بحكم المني من جهة نجاستها و ایجابها للغسل . 

لمس المتنجس من دون رطوبة مسریة لا یوجب نجاسة الملاقي . 

السؤال:هل السائل الذي يخرج من الرجل ( قبل المني ) طاهر ام نجس و كذلك من المرأة ؟ 

الجواب:طاهر من الرجل و كذا من المرأة ان لم تبلغ شدة التهيج الجنسي و لم يكن كثيرا . 


السؤال:هل إنّ الذي يظل في الثياب بعد تطهير النجاسات كالمني و الدم يجعل من الثياب حكم النجس أم الطاهر ؟

الجواب:إذا كان لونا فقط و لم يكن فيه جرم النجاسة فهو طاهر . 


السؤال: هل يجوز غسل الملابس غير الطاهره في الغساله من دون تطهير و اذا لا يجوز كيف يتم تطهير الملابس الغير طاهرة ؟

الجواب:مع زوال عين النجاسة تطهر. 


السؤال:ما حكم المذي او السائل الذي يخرج عند العادة السرية قبل خروج المني هل هو نجس ام لا ؟

الجواب:ليس بنجس

السؤال:اذا كانت الملابس متنجسة هل يكفيها ان تغسل بالغسالة الاليه حتى تطهر مع العلم ان هذه النوعيات من الغسالات، تضع الماء وتدفقه مرتين آليآ ؟

الجواب:نعم يكفي. 


السؤال:أود ان اسال , ما حكم مياه المجاري بعد ان تتحول الی مياه عديمة الرائحه و اللون تقريبا بعد معا لجتها و مرورها في المعمل هل تعتبر طاهره و يجوز الوضوء منها؟

الجواب:لا تطهر بذلك إلاّ إذا لاقت كرا . مع الامتزاج. 


لا تحرم نفسك ثواب نشر الفتاوي لكل من تعرف

----------

اللؤلؤ المكنون (08-31-2010)

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ألف شكر لك ع الموضوع القيم
موفق لكل خير

----------


## نادِ عليًا

العفو .. ما سوينا شي .. حاضرين .

----------

